# شرح كيفية انتاج الكهرباء باستغلال مياه البحردون اي طاقة اخرى



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (4 فبراير 2010)

هادا البحث عبارة عن تصميم لا انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية 

خالية من الثلوت ومجانية ولا تحتاج الى تقنية مستوردةمن الخارج ومصدر الانتاج موجود في كل ارجاء العالم بما فيه الوطن العربي.
بما ان الطاقة الكهربائية عرفت اقبال كبير بسبب سهولة استعمالها ونظافتها وسرعة تنقلها عبر الاسلاك الا ان انتاجها يتطلب طاقة اخرى هي النفط الا انه ملوث للجو وباهض الثمن او انتاجها بواسطة مياه السدود الا ان قلة المياه في بعض الدول بسبب قلة الامطار في الاخير فانه يصعب انتاجها اما الطاقة الهوائية فانه غالبا ما يكون الهواء متقطعا اما الطاقة الشمسية فان بعض الدول تقل فيها اشعة الشمس وخاصة الدول الاربية المصنعة لكن هناك طاقة هائلة محيطة بالعالم الا وهي طاقة البحر هاده الطاقة التي لم تستغل بعد رغم ان كل الدول المصنعة تطل على البحر
وادا اخدنا مثلا المغرب فانه يمتاز بشواطئ طويلة تمتد اكثر من 2000 كلم وتوجد غالبا الشواطئ غير مستغلة لا للسكن او للزراعة او غيرها 

ومن اجل استغلال هاده الطاقة النظيفة الغير ملوثة للجو والمتواجدة في كل العالم سواء في الصحاري او المناطق الماهولة بالسكان فان بالامكان استغلال هاده الطاقة بدون استغلال اي طاقة اخرى انها طاقة مجانية فقط تتطلب مصارف عند التجهيز الاولي بعد دالك تنتج الكهرباء مجانية دون استغلال اي طاقة اخرى كما تنتج على مدار الساعة دون الخوف من 
نفاد المياه كما في السدود او تقطع الهواءعند الطاقة الهوائية او غياب الشمس عند الطاقة الشمسية اوتلوث الجو عند الطاقة المنتجة بالنفط 

الطاقة البديلة هي عبارة عن حفر احواض قرب البحر وبناء عمارة علو اربع وتلاتين متريصعد الماء الى حوض فوق العمارة وينزل كالشلال ليقوم بتدوير التربينات الاربعة والماء النازل نفسه الدي يحرك الجهاز الدي يضغت على الماء الدي في الاحواض 
والطريقة المفصلة كما يلي اما التصميم موجودعندي 
ناتي قرب شاطي البحر ونقوم بحفر احواض على حافة البحرنبعد على البحر بحيث لا تصل الامواج حتى عند اوقات الهيجان ثم نحفر احوض عدد اربعة بين الوض والاخر حوالي عشرة امثار يكون الحوض بعمق ثمانية امثار وعرض تلاتة 
على اتنين ونصف تكون هاده الاحواض تحت مستوى البحر بحيت يدخل الماء حتى عند الجزر نفتح ساقية من البحر الى الاحواض كل حوض له ساقيته يكون عرضها متر او حسب الحاجة لاننا نريد ان يدخل الماء الى الحوض بسرعةاما في اسفل الحوض نحفر ممر لنصب انابيب قطر نصف متر للواحدفاننا نريد ان هاده الانابيب يصعد منها الماء من الحوض الدى في الاعلىرغم اننا نريد اربع احواض فاننا نبدا بشرح الحوض الاول بعد حفر الحوض وبنائه ونصب الانابيب اسفله تم نصعدهم الى الاعلى نقوم ببناء منصة فوق الحوض عبارة عن جسر علوه عشرة امتار فوق الحوض 
هادا الجسر يكون قويا بحيث بالامكان ان يحمل ستة وتلاتين طنا تكون جهة على الحوض والجهة الاخرى على اليابسة لاننا نريد ان نعلق عليه حاويات متل التي تستعمل لنقل البضائع على السفن تعلق على شكل ميزان او شكل المصعد الكهربائي حاوية تكون طولها تلاتة امتار والتانية ستة امتار اما الاولى تكون فوق الحوض لاننا نريدها ان تنزل الى الحوض فانها تكون كالمكبس تنزل الى الحوض فتضغط على الماء ونملئها بستة عشر طنا من مكعبات الاسمنت كل مكعب يزن ماة كيلو ونقوم بتغليف الحاوية بمادة بلاستيكية تمنع الصدا وتسهل تزحلق الحاوية في الحوض عند الدخول والخروج 
اما الحوض فتكون له بوابة حديدية تفتح وتغلق اتماتكيا عند مدخل الماء الى الحوض وقبلها تكون مصفاة لمنع دخول الشوائب الى الحوض اما اسفل الحوض اما الانابيب فيكون لهم قفل يفتح عند الضغط على الماء ويغلق حتى لا يرجع الماء الى الحوض 
اما الحاوية التي طولها ستة امتار فتكون فارغةفقط تعلق بكابلات مثينةعلى بكرات كدالك متينة وتكون فى اسفل الحاوية فتحة عرض متر لها بوابة تفتح وتغلق اتوماتكيا 
اما عندما ننهي الاشغال في الحوض ونجهزه بكل مستلزماته فعندها نتجه الى بناء عمارة تبعد قليلا على الحوض لا يهم المسافةانما هاده العمارة يكون علوها اربع وتلاتين مترا مبنية ببناء مثين الطابق الارضي يجب ان يكون علوه تمانية امتار او اكتر اما باقي الطوابق تكون اربعة كل طابق به ستة امتاراما في الاعلى تبقى اربع امتار نبني حوض مائي سميك البنيان 

اما مساحة العمارة فيكون طولهاعشرين متر والعرض اتنا عشر متراما الطوابق فلا نبني بهم بيوت انما ننصب طربينات عدد اربعة كل طابق به طربنة وكل طربينة يجب ان تولد سبعة ماة مغاواط اي اكبر طربينة تستعمل لطاحونات الهواء 
وطريقة نصب هاده الطربينات نبدا باعلى طابق نفتح فتحة من الحوض عرض مترين نركب لها بوابة اتوماتكية في اسفل الفتحة نركب ناعورة بقطر خمسة امتاروعرض مترين مصنوعة من انابيب حديدية متينة ونركب على محيطها براميل من البلاستيك متل الحاويات التي يستعمل للنفاياتتركب البراميل متل النعورة تمامافكل برميل بامكانه ان يحمل ماتين 
لتر ماء تتبث جيدا وتكون تدور على محور اى عمود الحركة متينا يركب مع الطربينة التي تولد الكهرباءطبعا سنبني حائط حاجز بين الطربينة والناعورة ويكون المكان الدي تدور فيه الناعورة على الجوانب جدران يشكلون ساقية بعرض مترين هاده الساقية يمر فيها الماء ليصل الى الجهة الاخرى من العمارة 
ولشرح اول طربينة فعندما ينزل الماء من الحوض اتناء نزوله تكون من الحوض الى دائرة الناعورةمغلفا بصفائح 
من الحديد بحيت نريد ان ينزل الماء مباشرة فوق البراميل وحتى البراميل تكون مغلفة لان الماء النازل يجب ان لا يتسرب الى اي جهةينزل الماء مباشرة في البراميل لكي تدورلان عملية الدوران تتركز على الوزن فكل برميل يمتلئ ينزل ليمتلئ الاخرفعند مائ خمسة براميل يصبح عندنا طن من الماء في البراميل فطبعا اي ناعورة تنزل عليها طن من الماء ستدور مباشرة وبدورها ستدور الطربينةرغم ضخامتها 
وهاكدا عند دوران الناعورة اول دورة ستصبح خفيفة سيتفرغ الماء في الساقية يمشي الى ان يصل الى الجهة الاخرىلكي ينزل من فتحة على ناعورة في تالت طابق كدالك منصوبة عليه ناعورة وطربينة ليرجع الماء في الساقية الى الجهة الاخرى من العمارةلينزل ا لى الطابق التاني ثم يدور لينزل الى الطابق الاول كداك نفس العملية يمين ويسار 
يمر الماء على ارضية الطابق الاول في ساقية كدالك بعدها 
يخرج من العمارة ويمر فوق جسر مبني ليحمل الساقية التي عرضها مترين وعلوهاتمانية امتار لتمر فوق الحاوية الكبيرة 
فهنا يجب ان تمر الساقية فوق الحاويةالتي عرضها ستة امتار ونقوم بفتح فتحة في اعلى وسط الحاوية هاده الفتحة تكون قطر متر لها بوابة تفتح وتغلق اتماتكيا 
اما الاحواض التي قلنا اولايجب ان تمر فوقها الساقية فعندما نحفر ونبني الاحواض كما فعلنا في اول حوض فيجب ان تكون الاحواض على خط واحدلكى تمر فوقهم الساقيةو تكون هاده الاحواض مجهزة متل اول حوض 
فعند مرور الساقية فوق اول حوض تكوت مملوئة بالماء النازل من اعلى العمارة طبعا سيكون سريعا ستفتح اول بوابة لتمتلئ الحاوية فتغلق البوابة عند الامتلاء تنزل الحاوية الى الارض سترفع الاخرى المعلقة التي تزن ستة عشر طنا عند الرفع ستفتح البوابة التي يدخل منها الماء من البحر سيمتلئ الحوض الدي ستدخل له حوالي اربعين الى خمسين متر مكعب من الماء ففي الوقت الدي يدخل الماء الى الحوض ستكون الحاوية الاخرى قد نزلت الى الارض وفتحت بوابتها ويخرج الماء ليرجع الى البحر او استغلاله في المناطق البعيدة من البحر 
فعند فراغ الحاوية سترتفع لتنزل الاخرى التقيلة التي تزن ستة عشر طنا لتضغط على الماء فيصعد عبر الانابيب الى اعلى العمارةليمتلئ الحوض الدي في اعلى العمارة 
وطبعا الانابيب ستكون دائما بها حوالي ستة اطنان من الماء ولن يرجع الى الحوض لان القفل يمنعه فعند نزول الحاوية على الماء ستكون عبارة عن كابس متل مكابس السيارة اي بستون يجب ان لا يتسرب اي ماء اتناء الضغط 

اما الاحواض الاخرى فيجب ان تمر فوقهم الساقية فعند مرورها فوق اول حاوية ستفتح البوابة وعندما تمتلئ ستغلق فيمر الماء الى تاني بوابة تم تالت بوبة كلهم سيرفعون الماء الى الحوض الدي في الاعلى والدي بامكانه ان يستوعب ستة ماة متر مكعب من الماء 
وهاكدا يصبح الماء يدور بطريقة ممتازة غير قابلة للتوقف ويصبح عندنا شلال من الماء الجارف كانه متساقط من جبل عالى بطريقة مدروسة جيدا دون الخوف من اي خلل وحتى لو توقفت احدى الحاويات للاصلاح فان الحاويات الاخرى تقوم بواجبها 
اماعملية المحافظة على الحاويات والحديد فهناك طلاء مقاوم للملوحة ولكل حادت حديث واما في حالة وقوع عطل في احدى التربنات فهناك طريقة خاصة للاصلاح دون توقف الطربنات الاخرى 
وهاكدا نكون قد انتجنا كهرباء على مدار الساعة ليلا ونهارا طاقة مجانية غير ملوثة للجو وتصبح عندنا محطة توليد كهربائية مصغرة بامكان اي معمل اومصنع يكون قريب من البحر ان ينتج ما يكفيه من الكهرباء وبامكان الدولة بناء عشر عمارات من هادا الشكل سينتج ما يكفي مدينة 
نتمنى ان اجد من يقوم باشهار هادا المشروع الهام الد ى حار العالم في انتاج طاقة نظيفة خالية من الثلوت 
كما لدي تصميم كامل لهاده المحطة اانظر الموضوع الثاني فان التصميم هناك
انجاز عبد الحفيظ باحر السباعي​


----------



## أحمد السماوي (5 فبراير 2010)

لا اريد ان اقلل من جهدك وحماسك بارك الله فيك ونتمنى لك النجاح في كافة أختراعاتك .. فقط ملاحظة بسيطة...
لاداعي لأن تضع أربع مولدات ...لأن الطاقة الناتجة من هذه الأربع مولدات والتي هي على أرتفاعات مختلفة ...تستطيع أنتاجها من مولدة واحدة في أرض البناية ...لأن طاقة الماء النازل ..تعتمد على فرق الأرتفاع الكلي ...بمعنى أخر ...
الطاقة الناتجة من المولدات الأربعة تساوي الطاقة ألتي تنتجها المولدة الواحدة في أرض البناية ...طبعاً هناك تفاصيل هندسية دقيقة لا أريد أن ازعجك بها....وأنصحك بمراجعة مهندس مختص لأجراء الحسابات لأن الحسابات هي ألتي تحدد نجاح فكرة من عدمها وليس الرسوم ....وندريد أن نذكرك بأن طريق الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة ...وأنت لديك خيال جيد يجب ان يدعم بالعلم المتخصص....شكراً لك....


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (5 فبراير 2010)

هل هنالك تطبيق عملي لهذه الطريقة؟؟
وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (5 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز الموضوع بلا رسوم ومخططات غير واضح وعلى ما فهمته من شرحك ان اقلاع الحركة يكون بواسطة ناعور ماء وهذا الناعور مهما احكمت بنائه فانه يتوقف بعد امتلاء الجهة الثانية ( الحوض الاول ) ومن الصعب ان تجعل الماء يصب فقط في البراميل دون ان يتسرب الى الجهة الثايه .
على العموم وضح الفكرة بالمخططات واعتمد التطبيق العملي دوما بنماذج صغيرة حتى تتاكد وتتوقى المفاجئات .

وألمح لك ان هناك طرق بسيطة لاستغلال طاقة مياه البحار وهي عضيمة فعلا ولو سنحت لي الفرصة لصنعت اعضم التوربينات على هذه المياه فعلا انها طاقة عظيمة غير مستغلة .
اتمى لك التوفيق .


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (6 فبراير 2010)

توليد الكهرباء

هادا تصميم يبين كيفية مرور الماء من البحر وانزاله في الحوض وارتفاعه الى اعلى الحوض الدي في اعلى العمارة لينزل كالشلال فتدور الناعورات التي تحرك الطربينات او المولدات الكهربائية.


----------



## adel_alhabeeb (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا اخواني الاعزاء انا الصراحة شغال الحين بالطاقة البديلة يعني اني صممت طاحونة هواء بس باقي التجربة العملية وودي ادخل بهذا الموضوع بقوة ودي اجعل غرفة المعيشة في بيتي تعمل بالكامل بالطاقة البديلة


----------



## adel_alhabeeb (6 فبراير 2010)

اخواني انا نجحت التجربة راح ازودكم بمعلومات اكثر لتعم الفائدة


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (6 فبراير 2010)

رقم المشاركة : [*2* (*permalink*)] عبد الحفيظ باحر 
عضو






 








*تصميم لمحطة كهربحرية لانتاج طاقة مجانية* 
*






​
بما ان انتاج الكهرباء عرف اقبال كبير في انحاء العالم بسبب سهولة استعماله واصبح نعمة سخرها الله عز وجل للبشرية فسهلت كل ما يحتاجه الانسان من تقدم وازدهار وهاكدا استوجب استهلاك متزايد جعل العالم يبحث عن بدائل لانتاج طاقةبديلة شرط ان تكون نظيفة وغير ملوثة للجو فظهرت الطاقة الشمسية انها نظيفة لكن الدول الصناعية دائما سمائهم بها غيوم وهناك انتاج الطاقة بالرياح الا ان هبوب الرياح متقطع اما الطاقة النفطية فان النفط ملوث للجو وباهض الثمن اما الطاقة المائية فان قلة الامطار تعرقل انتاج الطاقة بالسدود وهناك طرق عديدة للانتاج لكن هناك عراقل دائما . . ​
ومن اجل انتاج طاقة بديلة وغير ملوثة للجو فان هناك مصدر طاقة هائلة لم تستغل بعد وموجودة في جميع انحاء العالم بما في دالك الصحاري الا وهي طاقة البحار . ​
وادا كان انتاج الكهرباء يعتمد فقط على ما يحرك الطربينات فاننا بامكاننا جعل مياه البحر تتساقط كالشلال. ​
بامكاننا بناء محطة كهربحرية لانتاج طاقة بديلة ونظيفة خالية من الثلوت وكدالك مجانية بطريقة سهلة بالامكان بناء هاده المحطة على حافة البحر في ارض غالبا لا تستغل لا للسكن او للزراعة بامكاننا بناء هاده المحطة على مساحة ارض لا تتعدى الف مثر مربع وننتج اكثر من 2800 كلو واط من الكهرباء على مدار الساعة ليلا ونهارا وبامكان اي معمل او شركة ان تنتج ما يكفيها من الكهرباء شرط ان يكوناقريبين من مصدر مائي سواء البحر او النهروهاده الطريقة سهلة وغير مكلفة ولا تحتاج لتقنية عالية او تكنلوجية من الخارج كل ما نحتاجه لبناء هاده المحطة موجود في كل الدول الغنية او الفقيرة وبالامكان الاستغناء عن انتاج الكهرباء سواء الطاقة النفطية او الشمسية او الريحية لان هاده الطريقة مصاحبة للبيئة وغير ملوثة للجو ومجانية ومصدر المياه لا ينفد والحمد لله. 


انجاز : عبد الحفيظ باحر السباعي
​*​


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (6 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع حول تصفية ثاني اكسيد الكربون من المعامل الملوثة*

:30:



من المعروف اننا دائما نسمع عن الامطار الحمضية اي ان تاني اكسيد الكربون عندما يصعد في الجو وتكون الامطار فانها تنزل دالك الدخان الى الارض ولكي نصنع مطر لكل معمل ملوث فبامكاننا صنع مطر موضعي لكل معمل فهادا شرج وتصميم لمذخنة لتصفية الدخان من معامل الملوثة مثل المحطات الحرارية ومعامل الاسمنت وكل المعامل التي تلوث الجو بتاني اكسيد الكربون
وطريقة عمل هاده المدخنة هو بناء سبعة ابراج طو ل عشرة امتار للواحدتكون ملتصقة ببعضها وقريبة من مصدر الدخان فتسحب مروحة الدخان ليصعد الى المدخنات التي ستكون مزودة بمرشات قويية ينزل منها الماء على شكل بخار فيرتطم بتاني اكسيد الكربون فينزله الى مجرى في اسفل المدخنة انظر الى الصورة 
يصعد الدخان يستضم بالماء في اول المدخنة وينزل في التانية بدون ماء يتجمع ويصعد في الثالتة يجد الماء نازل نفس العملية وهاكدا صاعد ونازل الى اخر مدخنة التي يصفى الدخان ولا يبقى سوى اقل من الربع للدخان وربما لا يبقى ومن اراد ان يجرب فعليه ان يملئ قاورة بالدخان ويصب فيها ربع ماء ويغلقها ويرجها جيدا فيجد ان دالك الماء اصبح اسود والدخان اختفى وادا قمنا ببناء مدخنات من هادا النوع لكل معمل ملوث فاننا سنحافظ على طبقة الاوزون وطبعا كلما زاد الدخان كتافة كلما زدنا عدد المدخنات اما الماء الملوث فان بالامكان وجود طريقة للتخلص منه ودالك بتسخينه وتبقى درات تاني اكسيد الكربون بامكان وجود طريقة للتخلص منها او استعمالها في الزراعة فقد اتبتث تجارب ان احد المزارعين في اروبا قد كان معمل بجانب مزرعته يزرع فيها الطماطم ولما وجه مدخنة لتسخينها اصبحت قوية جدا وهناك طرق اخرى للتخلص من تاني اكسيد الكربون المهم انه لا يصعد في الجو.
انجاز 
عبد الحفيظ باحر السباعي


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (13 فبراير 2010)

*جواب عن سال المهندس علي الهدلاوي*



علي الهدلاوي قال:


> اخي العزيز الموضوع بلا رسوم ومخططات غير واضح وعلى ما فهمته من شرحك ان اقلاع الحركة يكون بواسطة ناعور ماء وهذا الناعور مهما احكمت بنائه فانه يتوقف بعد امتلاء الجهة الثانية ( الحوض الاول ) ومن الصعب ان تجعل الماء يصب فقط في البراميل دون ان يتسرب الى الجهة الثايه .
> على العموم وضح الفكرة بالمخططات واعتمد التطبيق العملي دوما بنماذج صغيرة حتى تتاكد وتتوقى المفاجئات .
> 
> وألمح لك ان هناك طرق بسيطة لاستغلال طاقة مياه البحار وهي عضيمة فعلا ولو سنحت لي الفرصة لصنعت اعضم التوربينات على هذه المياه فعلا انها طاقة عظيمة غير مستغلة .
> اتمى لك التوفيق .


 
الى السيد المهندس علي الهدلاوي تحية طيبة وبعد : ارجوا التمعن في هادا التصميم

*تصميم لمحطة كهربحرية لانتاج طاقة مجانية* 

*








بما ان انتاج الكهرباء عرف اقبال كبير في انحاء العالم بسبب سهولة استعماله واصبح نعمة سخرها الله عز وجل للبشرية فسهلت كل ما يحتاجه الانسان من تقدم وازدهار وهاكدا استوجب استهلاك متزايد جعل العالم يبحث عن بدائل لانتاج طاقةبديلة شرط ان تكون نظيفة وغير ملوثة للجو فظهرت الطاقة الشمسية انها نظيفة لكن الدول الصناعية دائما سمائهم بها غيوم وهناك انتاج الطاقة بالرياح الا ان هبوب الرياح متقطع اما الطاقة النفطية فان النفط ملوث للجو وباهض الثمن اما الطاقة المائية فان قلة الامطار تعرقل انتاج الطاقة بالسدود وهناك طرق عديدة للانتاج لكن هناك عراقل دائما . . 

ومن اجل انتاج طاقة بديلة وغير ملوثة للجو فان هناك مصدر طاقة هائلة لم تستغل بعد وموجودة في جميع انحاء العالم بما في دالك الصحاري الا وهي طاقة البحار . 

وادا كان انتاج الكهرباء يعتمد فقط على ما يحرك الطربينات فاننا بامكاننا جعل مياه البحر تتساقط كالشلال. 

بامكاننا بناء محطة كهربحرية لانتاج طاقة بديلة ونظيفة خالية من الثلوت وكدالك مجانية بطريقة سهلة بالامكان بناء هاده المحطة على حافة البحر في ارض غالبا لا تستغل لا للسكن او للزراعة بامكاننا بناء هاده المحطة على مساحة ارض لا تتعدى الف مثر مربع وننتج اكثر من 2800 كلو واط من الكهرباء على مدار الساعة ليلا ونهارا وبامكان اي معمل او شركة ان تنتج ما يكفيها من الكهرباء شرط ان يكوناقريبين من مصدر مائي سواء البحر او النهروهاده الطريقة سهلة وغير مكلفة ولا تحتاج لتقنية عالية او تكنلوجية من الخارج كل ما نحتاجه لبناء هاده المحطة موجود في كل الدول الغنية او الفقيرة وبالامكان الاستغناء عن انتاج الكهرباء سواء الطاقة النفطية او الشمسية او الريحية لان هاده الطريقة مصاحبة للبيئة وغير ملوثة للجو ومجانية ومصدر المياه لا ينفد والحمد لله. 


انجاز : عبد الحفيظ باحر السباعي
​*​​


----------



## الطاقه البديله (13 فبراير 2010)

أخى الكريم / عبد الحفيظ
بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد
إسمح لى أخى الكريم دعنا لا نعيش فى بحر الأوهام ولتكن أفكارنا بشكل علمى مقبول
فافكرة فيها قصور واضح فى نقطة البدأ .. فنحن فى حاجة هنا الى مضخات رفع للمياه وإلا فكيف سترتفع المياه الى أعلى البناية لتصنع الشلال المطلوب ... وبالتالى فإن فكرة الإستعانة بمضخات رفع تحتاج الى طاقة كهربائية فى مرحلة البداية وبعد ذلك يمكن الإستغناء الطاقة الخارجية.


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (13 فبراير 2010)

الى الاخ الكريم مهندس الطاقة البديلة تحية طيبة وبعد:

ربما لم تتمعن في البحث او التصميم فان الماء سيرفع بالماء وهو عبارة عن عملية المصعد الكهربائي جهة بها حاوية تزن 16 طن تنزل على الماء لكي يخرج من الانابيب التي في الاسفل والصاعدة الى حوض العمارة والماء النازل نفسه سيملئ الحاوية الفارغة ب 20 متر مكعب من الماء ي اكتر من 20 طن وطبعا ستنزل الى الارض لترفع الحاوية التي تزن 16 طن والطريقة كما يعمل المصعد الكهربائي تماما تمعن في التصميم جيدا وستفهم الطريقة وشكرا.


----------



## d.salah30 (14 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم بارك الله بك

انه لشي مفرح ان يكون هنالك شباب متحمس مثلك و ذو عقلية مبدعة و قادرة على التخطيط للامام 

ثم تاتي هنا المرحلة الثانية مرحلة التجربة المخبرية بتصميم نموذج مصغر اولي يثبت الفكرة

مثل تجربة الاخ ساجد بالمشاركة



توليد الكهرباء عبر الرياح : عمل من تنفيذي

فلا بد لاي مخترع ان ينفذ اختراعه اولا فقم بمحاولة تنفيذ نموذج مصغر غير مكلف و ستجد بعد اثبات الفكرة من يتبنى المشروع للتنفيذ الكامل

اتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح و لجميع الاخوة المبدعين


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 فبراير 2010)

الطاقه البديله قال:


> أخى الكريم / عبد الحفيظ
> بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد
> إسمح لى أخى الكريم دعنا لا نعيش فى بحر الأوهام ولتكن أفكارنا بشكل علمى مقبول
> فافكرة فيها قصور واضح فى نقطة البدأ .. فنحن فى حاجة هنا الى مضخات رفع للمياه وإلا فكيف سترتفع المياه الى أعلى البناية لتصنع الشلال المطلوب ... وبالتالى فإن فكرة الإستعانة بمضخات رفع تحتاج الى طاقة كهربائية فى مرحلة البداية وبعد ذلك يمكن الإستغناء الطاقة الخارجية.


 


عبد الحفيظ باحر قال:


> الى الاخ الكريم مهندس الطاقة البديلة تحية طيبة وبعد:
> 
> ربما لم تتمعن في البحث او التصميم فان الماء سيرفع بالماء وهو عبارة عن عملية المصعد الكهربائي جهة بها حاوية تزن 16 طن تنزل على الماء لكي يخرج من الانابيب التي في الاسفل والصاعدة الى حوض العمارة والماء النازل نفسه سيملئ الحاوية الفارغة ب 20 متر مكعب من الماء ي اكتر من 20 طن وطبعا ستنزل الى الارض لترفع الحاوية التي تزن 16 طن والطريقة كما يعمل المصعد الكهربائي تماما تمعن في التصميم جيدا وستفهم الطريقة وشكرا.


 


d.salah30 قال:


> اخي الكريم بارك الله بك
> 
> انه لشي مفرح ان يكون هنالك شباب متحمس مثلك و ذو عقلية مبدعة و قادرة على التخطيط للامام
> 
> ...



الأخ المهندس عبدالحفيظ 
مشكور على مشاركتك ..
وموضوعك الذي ساهم فيه الأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل
بأرائهم وأفكارهم .. وتدل المناقشات على الموضوعية 
واتسمت بروح العلم .

أرجو ان تستمر الحوارات في هذا النسق .

وفق الله الجميع لما فيه المنفعة والفائدة.​


----------



## الطاقه البديله (15 فبراير 2010)

أخى الكريم / عبد الحفيظ
فى البدايه الحوار بينى وببينك يقوم على أساس علمى ... بمعنى أخر لا أقصد منه التشكيك فى الفكرة بقدر ما يكون الغرض هو الوصول الى السبيل الصحيح لتنفيذها
من الرسم يتضح أن عملية الرفع تتم بواسطة مواسير والمرسومه باللون الفاتح والشرح واضح تماما على الصورة وهذا ما يعنى أنه ليس هناك لبس فى فهم الفكرة ... على أى حال فكرة إستخدام المياه فى توليد الكهرباء ليست وليدة اليوم ولكن لكى تصبح العملية إقتصادية هناك معايير معينه يجب مراعاتها.
وفكرة توليد طاقة كهربائية لتشغيل المرحلة الإبتدائية من المشروع ليست ببعيده ثم تستخدم بعد ذلك الطاقة المتولده فى إمداد مضخات الرفع بالطاقة الازمة ... ولكن السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه
ما هى القوة التى يمكن أن نحصل عليها فعليا من إندفاع المياه من أعلى البناية على كل مرحلة من المراحل الأربعه التى تفضلت مشكوراً بتوضيحها على الرسم؟ وهل ستكفى فعلا لإدارة توربينات لتعطى كهرباء بالقيمة الإقتصادية التى تغطى تكاليف الفكرة؟ بالإضافة الى ذلك أعتقد أن مرحلة الهبوط لابد وأن تكون بزاوية منفرجه أى سقوط حر للمياه وليس المرور فى خطوط متعامده مع التوربين كما هو واضح فى الشق الأيسر من الرسم (البناية).
من المعلوم أن أى مشروع له تكلفة حدية، وتجاوزها يعنى فشل المشروع.
على كل الأحوال .. ما قمت بطرحه ما هو إلا نقاط ضعف تحتاج الى حل للوصول الى التنفيذ الإقتصادى للفكرة.
وبارك الله فيكم والى الأمام دائماً


----------



## م/غيلان (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (10 يونيو 2010)

الطاقه البديله قال:


> أخى الكريم / عبد الحفيظ
> فى البدايه الحوار بينى وببينك يقوم على أساس علمى ... بمعنى أخر لا أقصد منه التشكيك فى الفكرة بقدر ما يكون الغرض هو الوصول الى السبيل الصحيح لتنفيذها
> من الرسم يتضح أن عملية الرفع تتم بواسطة مواسير والمرسومه باللون الفاتح والشرح واضح تماما على الصورة وهذا ما يعنى أنه ليس هناك لبس فى فهم الفكرة ... على أى حال فكرة إستخدام المياه فى توليد الكهرباء ليست وليدة اليوم ولكن لكى تصبح العملية إقتصادية هناك معايير معينه يجب مراعاتها.
> وفكرة توليد طاقة كهربائية لتشغيل المرحلة الإبتدائية من المشروع ليست ببعيده ثم تستخدم بعد ذلك الطاقة المتولده فى إمداد مضخات الرفع بالطاقة الازمة ... ولكن السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه
> ...


الى السيد العضو في الطاقة البديلةتحية طيبة وبعد:
بخصوص هادا التصميم فان الماء الدي سيرفع الى اعلى البناية سيرفع بواسطة الضغط اي انزال 16 طن فوق الحوض الدي يصبح كمكبس الوزن يكبس الماء فيدخل الى الانابيب ويرتفع الى اعلى البناية وعندما يكون عندنا اربع احواض كلها تكبس منها المياه لترفع الى العمارة سيصبح عندنا حوالي 190 متر مكعب من الماء في كل ربع ساعة يصعد الى اعلى العمارة وعند النزول سيشغل اربع مولدات كهربائية ستولد 2800 كلواط على مدار الساعة انظر الى التصميم


----------



## zamalkawi (10 يونيو 2010)

حاولت أن أفهم ولم أستطع
كيف سيرتقع الماء إلى أعلى؟
الرسم صغير جدا
ورفع المياه إلى أعلى يتطلب طاقة
وأعتقد أن هذه الطاقة أكبر من الطاقة المتولدة نتيجة نزول الماء
فأرجو توضيح هذه النقطة، وما هو كم الطاقة المطلوبة لرفع الماء، وما هو كم الطاقة المتولدة من التوربينات؟


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (10 يونيو 2010)

الطريقة سهلة جدا كما قلت لا نحتاج لطاقة لرفع الماء اطلاقا اعلم انه ادا غرقت سفسنة في عمق البحر على عمق 500 متر اين يدهب الماء الدي نزلت مكانه رغم كبرها هل يبقى او يتدافع في بعضه او يصعد الى الاعلى ادا اجبتني على دالك فستعرف عمل هاده المحطة وكيف سيكبس الماء ويصعد في انابيب الى الاعلى وشكرا


----------



## علاء يوسف (31 مارس 2011)

عالعموم لدي مشاركة بسيطة وهي انه حضرت برنامج على قناة ناشونال جيوجرافيك ابو ظبي واسم البرنامج ميكانيكيو الكوكب وبصراحة اعجبتنكي الفكرة كثيرا حيث قام المهندسان بوضع انبوب ذو قطر لا يقل عن 50 سم وارتفاع ثلاثة امتار تقريبابشكل راسي يصل منسوبة ادنى الموج بقليل وكان مثبت على جدار داخل الشط ممكن يكون جدار لميناء اوما شابة حيث ان المياه عند المد والجزر يتغير منسوبها داخل الانبوب مما يدفع الهواء للخارج من اعلى او الداخل وقاما بتركيب عنفة ( مروحة ) موصوله بمولد كهرباء تسمى (عنفة وولز )حيث تدور بنفس الاتجاه في كلتا الحالتين دخول وخروج الهواء مما يعطي توليد الكهراء باستمرار ويتم تخزينها في بطريات والستفادة منها لاحقا


----------



## ahmed421 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراا اخي الفكرة جميلة جداا ولكن كيف يتم فتح البوابات تلقائيا؟


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (4 يناير 2012)

*بعد التحية*

شكرا اخي على الرد من السهل جدا ان تركب بوابات اتوماتيكيا تعمل بالكهرباء وتغلق وتفتح اتوماتيكيا وتستعمل الطريقة التي تركب للابواب الخارجية لمستودع السيارات او غيره وشكرا.


----------

